# Toronto Noise band



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I started up (a long time ago) a noise-rock band called 83 Floating Cubes. I'm currently working on a CD that you could be a part of if you'd like. I'm open to having as many or as few members as possible. I just want to make music. The CD so far is 38 tracks long and involves alot of Guitar work. Multiple guitar tracks on each song (as many as 11 so far). Ovre dubbing and underlaying tracks, The drums play an equal part in the beautiful chaos. The bass is very prodominant (is that how you spell it?) It's a big project to say the least. So having another guitar player (or 2 haha) would definately help. Having alot of guitar effects is a big plus, I'm currently sitting on about 13. And yes they all serve a purpose  Now, as of late my bassist and other guitarist backed out (one is in school again and one moved) So I'm looking for those two. Now, you don't have to commit to working on the cd, If you just want to jam, I'm all for it. If you like what you hear and would like to join the band, we'll work something out, we're very flexible with schedules, my drummer is my next door neighbor. For references on the type of music we play check out Melt Banana. They are my biggest influence. Other bands include, The Melvins, Faith no more, Mr. Bungle, Fantomas, Tomahawk (see a pattern? Mike Patton is amazing) Primus, some metal bands that I could name but no one would know who they are (Metal-core and hardcore bands). I'm located in Toronto. Scarborough to be more exact. OK, well I'm rambling so I'm going to stop. Just let me know if you want to play. Thanks


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds fun. I really dig Patton's stuff. Wish I could help.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Which metalcore/hardcore bands?


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

It doesnt matter, we arent a metal band. We don't play metal at all. They were just inspirational. Or atleast the technicality of their riffs were.


----------

